# Travelling Agents



## Chapman01 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,Is there any information about the travel agents in USA who guide travelling to Australia.I think the forum will have contacts with such agents.Thanks.


----------



## jackytan (May 8, 2011)

*Looking for travel partners in Australia*

G'days mate
Being a staff who being in charge to extend business markets of vietnam tour company i learn that Australia is always potential market for vietnam tourism, do you guys thinking trend to travel to vietnam are going down for this market, please give more explanation why ?


----------



## Peterpans! (Jul 1, 2011)

Chapman01 said:


> Hi,Is there any information about the travel agents in USA who guide travelling to Australia.I think the forum will have contacts with such agents.Thanks.


Hey Chapman!

I'm from Canada and I have been in Australia for 7 months doing the East Coast and the South bit, New Zealand. I absolutely love it here. I would strongly recommend book your flights and stuff with an agency at home and your tours and accomodation through an agency in Australia. It's a lot cheaper and the people in Australia definitely know way more about tours than people who don't live here. For example, everybody who travels the East Coast does 3 things: Fraser Island, Whitsundays, and The Great Barrier reef. There are over 100 boats that sail the Whitsunday Islands and they all offer something different. Depending on the person you are the travel agent would recommend a good boat. If they've never been to Australia you could get stuck doing something that you wouldn't enjoy.

Australia is extremely easy to travel around and offers many once-in-a-lifetime opportunities. Make sure you come see an Agent IN Australia for the best deals and for whats right for you. I work at a company called Peterpans and we can actually beat any competitor quote. Check out our website (google peterpans) Also, if you have any other questions, feel free to email me anytime at kailey at peterpans dot com (annoying I cant write out emails) I'd be more than happy to share some of my experiences with you 

Happy 4th of July!

Kailey


----------

